# Favorite cereal?



## AgentKuo (Nov 27, 2011)

So I know, this thread sounds random, but I decided to make it because I just bought a bag of my favorite cereal, a cereal I haven't had in a long time because it's hard as hell to find.

I am, of course, talking about Blueberry Muffin Tops, from Malt-O-Meal.


So what's your favorite cereal?


----------



## Owen (Nov 27, 2011)

Raisin meal.


----------



## Dene (Nov 27, 2011)

Nutri Grain


----------



## chrissyD (Nov 27, 2011)

Shreddies <3


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 27, 2011)

I had this stuff called _Miel Pops_ when I was in France, but the closest thing they have in the US is Corn Pops, which aren't that good. I might just have to order some and have it shipped in...


----------



## CUB3R01 (Nov 27, 2011)

apple jacks!


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 27, 2011)

Well, since I've FINALLY made the switch to a gluten free diet (that I'll be able to stick with, even with the other people in the house), I'll have to say chex. I'll have it with unsweetened almond milk too. 

Really though, I like a homemade oat-free granola with 10% greek yogurt.


----------



## 24653483361 (Nov 27, 2011)

Although I have no idea where to get it, I love Unfrosted Shredded Mini-Wheats.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 27, 2011)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 27, 2011)

Multi Grain Cheerios.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 27, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Well, since I've FINALLY made the switch to a gluten free diet (that I'll be able to stick with, even with the other people in the house), I'll have to say chex. I'll have it with unsweetened almond milk too.
> 
> Really though, I like a homemade oat-free granola with 10% greek yogurt.


I like Chex, haven't had it in a while. I think other than BMT's, Crispix is another one of my favorites, which also seems to be hard to find.


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 27, 2011)

"Cap'n Crunch OOPS! All Berries"


----------



## cityzach (Nov 27, 2011)

either frosted flakes or cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 27, 2011)

Either Cinnamon Toast Crunch or Apple Jacks with Reese's Puffs close behind.


----------



## Escher (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotta be granola.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 27, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> I think other than BMT's, Crispix is another one of my favorites, which also seems to be hard to find.


 
Other than what?


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 27, 2011)

random thread?

Life cereal


----------



## purplepirate (Nov 27, 2011)

loltrevor.

my fave cereal is raisin bran crunch


----------



## Samania (Nov 28, 2011)

Combination of Honey Nut Cheerios, Raisin bran and Lucky Charms.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm asuming Shreddies are from the UK. (Is that right?) If so, what other kinds of cereal do you guys have there?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 28, 2011)

I think they're called Chex in the US.

We probably have most of the cereals you have too. Corn flakes, cheerios, muesli n ****. Only we probably don't have as many that are frosted and covered in chocolate.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 28, 2011)

corn flakes with a bunch of powdered sugar.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 28, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Only we probably don't have as many that are frosted and covered in chocolate.



Haha  

Life and Wheaties


----------



## FlyingFingers (Nov 28, 2011)

I cant have sugary cerals for I have ADHD and all I want is to be bounceing off the walls.


----------



## timeless (Nov 28, 2011)

cityzach said:


> either frosted flakes or cinnamon toast crunch.


 
cinnamon toast is 33% sugar lol


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 28, 2011)

timeless said:


> cinnamon toast is 33% sugar lol


Yeah, it's the taste you can see.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 28, 2011)

Frosted Flakes or Life


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 28, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Yeah, it's the taste you can see.


 
You just won the thread. :tu


----------



## Mikel (Nov 28, 2011)

Peanut Butter Cap'n Crunch


----------



## mrw (Nov 28, 2011)

fruity pebbles. they are amzing.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 28, 2011)

Cinnamon toast crunch.

I also loved cereal bars. They were convenient as hell for me. Shame I can barely find any available.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 28, 2011)

mrw said:


> fruity pebbles. they are amzing.


It's truth, it's actual.


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 28, 2011)

Too hard to choose. 

Tie between fruity pebbles and lucky charms, but I haven't had fruity pebbles in a long time

2nd place is cinnamon toast crunch.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Nov 28, 2011)

I prefer ProNutro, probably the strawberry flavoured one most...

(I'm assuming most won't know what that is )


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 28, 2011)

I once tried some cereals called 'cheerios' when I was a child, but I haven't seen them since years ago. Also, this ones, dunno how they are called in English or if they sell them out of Spain, they are basically corn with honey. Flippin' awesome.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 28, 2011)

Achifaifa said:


> I once tried some cereals called 'cheerios' when I was a child, but I haven't seen them since years ago. Also, this ones, dunno how they are called in English or if they sell them out of Spain, they are basically corn with honey. Flippin' awesome.


Lol, Cheerios are still really popular in the US. As for Estrellitas, I dunno if there's an equivalenbt in the US, but they look like the store-brand cereal you'd get at like Save-A-Lot or Aldi's or something like that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 28, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> apple jacks!


 
BUT THEY DON'T TASTE LIKE APPLES!

Estrellitas look like honeycomb cereal. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeycomb_(cereal)

I like pretty much all cereals, but Cinntoastcraunch, all cap'n craunch, honeycomb, frosted flakes, raisin bran, and cocoa puffs are some of my faves.

If I had to choose a single favorite it would be apple cinnamon cheerios but they are impossible to find, I don't even know if they make them anymore.


----------



## Leander Wyss (Nov 28, 2011)

Maple Loops.


----------



## shelley (Nov 28, 2011)

Honey Bunches of Oats is the only cereal I buy anymore.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> [noparse]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 28, 2011)

dont you guys hate it when you get all excited because youre going to eat your favorite cereal, and youre like "AHA!!! CEREAL" then you walk over to the fridge, and theres no milk.

that's what I call starting the day off wrong... its just depressing.


----------



## Achifaifa (Nov 28, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Lol, Cheerios are still really popular in the US. As for Estrellitas, I dunno if there's an equivalenbt in the US, but they look like the store-brand cereal you'd get at like Save-A-Lot or Aldi's or something like that.


 
Yeah, I've seen them in pictures from the US, but here in Spain there is not much variety of anything. People doesn't like to try new things, so the companies never bring new stuff there.

As for the cheerios, I dunno if they still sell them here, but I haven't seen them in years, and I want to eat those again, they were really good :_

Edit: And yes, 'Estrellitas' (little stars literally) are honeycomb cereals.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 28, 2011)

These were amazing: But I'm pretty sure they don't make them anymore... 





Rease's Puff's are pretty great too.


----------



## PandaCuber (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## NeedReality (Nov 28, 2011)

zmikecuber said:


> dont you guys hate it when you get all excited because youre going to eat your favorite cereal, and youre like "AHA!!! CEREAL" then you walk over to the fridge, and theres no milk.
> 
> that's what I call starting the day off wrong... its just depressing.


 
Nope, I don't eat cereal with milk.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 28, 2011)

Frosties


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2011)

My favorite:





I love that you can now get this again.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2011)

It's a tie between Honey Bunches of Oats and Cheerios.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 29, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> My favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I haven't seen Quisp for a long time!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 29, 2011)

gotta have my bowl gotta have cereal


----------



## Vinny (Nov 29, 2011)

I would have to say Frosted Cheerios. 

But I'm not a huge cereal fan, especially when pork roll is available.


----------



## tasguitar7 (Nov 29, 2011)

frosted flakes > all others

Both in taste and detrimental magnitude


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm lactose intolerant....


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> I'm lactose intolerant....


Interesting...and your name is Cheese. But yeah, cereal doesn't have lactose...


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm lactose intolerant too. I still have small amounts of milk. I have no problem with higher fat greek yogurt, and heavy cream though!


----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd love to say Blueberry Muffin Tops too... but only cause I'm a fan of the Joystiq podcast. In reality you don't get them in the UK... I'll probably just go for Porridge with Nutella :/


----------



## JasonK (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Godmil (Nov 29, 2011)

Woah, that's really weird, Coco the Monkey looks really different in the UK.


----------



## zmikecuber (Nov 29, 2011)

corn pops are good too.

I love milk. I cant imagine cereal without it... thats like... :O I would be a sad camper without milk in my cereal.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2011)

reeses puffs


----------



## JasonK (Nov 30, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Woah, that's really weird, Coco the Monkey looks really different in the UK.


 
Haha I used to live in the UK and that was my reaction too when I first saw them here.


----------



## AgentKuo (Nov 30, 2011)

WTF2L? said:


> Haha I used to live in the UK and that was my reaction too when I first saw them here.


Where is "here"? Because I'm in the US (Florida), and I've never seen Coco Pops.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 30, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Where is "here"? Because I'm in the US (Florida), and I've never seen Coco Pops.


 
Here is Australia. And you probably know them as Cocoa Krispies.


----------



## thackernerd (Nov 30, 2011)

AgentKuo said:


> Interesting...and your name is Cheese. But yeah, cereal doesn't have lactose...



Cereal doesn't have lactose but milk does and who has cereal without milk?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Nov 30, 2011)

WHAT???!!! NOBODY HAS SAID THAT THEY'RE CUCKOO FOR COCOA PUFFS LIKE ME?????!!!!


----------

